# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Who knew Anachris was so pretty?



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I was able to score some anachris for the first time...gorsh - its purdy. I hope it gets even prettier once it adjusts from the conditions at the LFS...



















Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I was able to score some anachris for the first time...gorsh - its purdy. I hope it gets even prettier once it adjusts from the conditions at the LFS...



















Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Maybe I'm the only one who thinks so









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## medge00 (Aug 17, 2003)

i do!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nah, you're not the only one. Actually, I think everything is pretty when healthy









Paul


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I think it's a beautiful plant too. It's just a pain in the butt to grow! I hate chopping and replanting tops!!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's a great picture! I never considered this old standby in my tank. Doesn't it prefer cooler temperatures? 

Please tell us more about your experiences with it. 

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

For me, they have been the next easiest plant to keep, right beside the hornwort. Just drop them in and they will root out to the substrate in no time. Or you could begin by planting right into the substrate and that will work too







For my 10-gal, I ended up removing them altogether because I was having trouble keeping up with the pruning.

Paul


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes, it's a very pretty plant










It does grow incredibly fast though! I had approximately 24" of it when I first got it last week. One and a half days after I put it in the tank, I had a total length of about 60".

As for it preferring cooler temps - I don't know - I've only had it for about a week, but the temp in that tank is between 78-80F. I'll let you know after I've had it a little longer









And yes, I anticipate lots of trimming (if I even keep it in the tank - I'm still just playing with keeping it in), but I'm used to it. My indica really ought to be trimmed every other day.

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it looks great. I have it in all my tanks.

James W


----------



## imported_Steph (Jun 10, 2003)

I also bought some a couple of days ago from my LFS, look really nice alot like your pic. I am hoping this will help with an algae outbreak in a 55G. Look forward to seeing your feedback.


----------



## Garmoni (Dec 24, 2003)

It grows well for me at a temp of 82.


----------

